# WordPress vs. Blogger



## Pilgrim (Feb 20, 2008)

What are the advantages or disadvantages to using Wordpress vs. using Blogger, which I use now?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 20, 2008)

Depends on if you plan on hosting it yourself.

For plain blogging, I really don't think there's much difference.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 21, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Depends on if you plan on hosting it yourself.
> 
> For plain blogging, I really don't think there's much difference.



It seems a number of people have switched to WordPress and typically a WordPress site looks more impressive to me, but I really don't have a lot of time to spend developing a site anyway. I'm sure you're right that for plain blogging without getting into a lot of graphics, features, etc. that there probably isn't a reason to change. But I wanted to get some opinions, especially from those who have switched.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 21, 2008)

There is more to WP...you can choose up to three sidebars, you have widgets, keep track of blogstats, have multiple pages on one blog. I found Blogger difficult to use, particularly since I don't have a background in code. I am able to do these things in WP without that knowledge.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 21, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> What are the advantages or disadvantages to using Wordpress vs. using Blogger, which I use now?



I moved from Blogger to Wordpress over a year ago; Wordpress is a lot easier to run plus you have a lot more facilities which tell you how many people are visiting the blog, who clicked to it etc.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 21, 2008)

LadyFlynt said:


> There is more to WP...you can choose up to three sidebars, you have widgets, keep track of blogstats, have multiple pages on one blog. I found Blogger difficult to use, particularly since I don't have a background in code. I am able to do these things in WP without that knowledge.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 21, 2008)

Rich helped move all my sites to WP last year and WP has a simple if somewhat buggy e-commerce plugin that integrates Paypal. I don't know if Blogger has anything similar or not.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 21, 2008)

It doesn't Chris but your needs are much more extensive than a simple Blogging interface. I understand why some like Wordpress. Bells and whistles and everything but bells and whistles are more toys than something really needed if straight blogging is what it's for. That's my only point.

I like Blogger over a wordpress.org install because it doesn't take any work for me to host and maintain it.


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 22, 2008)

Of course, one does not need to use a wordpress.org blog. There are wordpress.com blogs as well, which have all the bells and whistles (except being able to change the template), and it is a far more intuitive blog platform. I found blogger difficult to use if I wanted more bells and whistles than they have. Wordpress is very easy to use.


----------

